# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  TRT - Doctor perscribe 40mg of Androgel per day

## andrewgains13

Hello,

I have recently started TRT and the doctor put me on 40mg of androgel per day. I have used AAS in the past and was ecstatic that the doctor would start me out on 280mg of androgel per week. 40mg per day/ 7= 280mg per week. However, I have a new doctor and she wants to check my test levels to see if my levels are within normal range. I told her that I was on 20mg per day due to the fact I have 90 days of prescriptions left from my original doctor and want to stay on the 280mg per week. I don't want my level to come back too high, I want the to come back lower so she will keep my dose close to the max of 200mg per week. I have 10 days before my blood test, and I will only use about 80mg in that time period to reduce my test levels. After reading about androgels absorption rate, I'm thinking the doctor put me on 280mg per week because I will only absorb 200mg of that 280mg.

Is 280mg of androgel per week a extremely high amount for TRT? Or am I just being paranoid?

----------


## kelkel

When you factor in the actual absorption rate it doesn't really work that way. You've been prescribed a normal dosage for normal physiological levels. Below is a chart showing average absorption over a 7 day period with 81mgs per day:

 Mean (±SD) Serum Total Testosterone Concentrations on Day 7 in Patients Following AndroGel 1.62% Once-Daily Application of 81 mg of Testosterone (N=33) for 7 Days






I honestly would not try to deceive your doctor. See where your BW ends up with your current dosage as it may be just fine. More is not always better with TRT. "Better" is better. Remember, it's not about total serum level, it's free T that works for you so focus more on that.

----------


## andrewgains13

Thank you!

----------


## kelkel

Remember Andrew that once dialed in with a normal dosage, you can always use little tricks to improve levels. One is easily find-able and may even be on the agel insert. Apply moisturizer a couple hrs after over top of the agel app site. It will help increase absorption by about 17% or so from memory....google it.

----------


## andrewgains13

I found a cream called phlojel that has received great reviews on increasing absorption rate.

----------

